# No m'ho/meu puc creure (pronunciació)



## dalfo

Soc Valencià parlant, i acabe de comprar un llibre per treure'm el C2, on apareix escrit en un diàleg:
-Dormirà amb mi? No _*m'ho*_ puc creure. 

Però, el llibre porta àudios per escoltar el text, i al escoltar-lo, heu pronuncia així:
-Dormirà amb mi? No _*meu*_ puc creure. 

¿Es correcte pronunciar meu en un nivell C2?


----------



## Xiscomx

A molt de pobles de Mallorca per a dir _ho _o _lo _diuen _heu: No m'heu puc creure. Heu meu és més vell. _Això duu a sentir: _heu heu fet? _(¿Lo habéis hecho?


----------



## ernest_

Normalment els examinadors es fixen que tinguis una pronunciació consistent. Si en el dialecte que utilitzes _ho_ es pronuncia "eu", aleshores no hi hauria d'haver problema. De totes maneres, per estar-ne segur, pots mirar els criteris d'avaluació de l'examen.


----------



## Elxenc

No descobriré res de nou si dic que eixa (aqueixa) pronunciació és comuna en quasi tot el País Valencià, llevat del Migjorn ( ELX, Baix Vinalopó  i comarques adjacents). Resulta de no fer l'elisió del pronom personal (me, te i se) i l'altre pronom:ho. Així seria Me ho dones= me-u= meu dones; igual amb el de segona i tercera persona:teu o seu. A Elx si que he sentit, sorpresivament  per a mi, fer l'elisió "correcta M'ho dones= m-u dones. El que si que puc assegurar és que el pronom Ho quasi sempre el pronunciem "HU". Trobe que en un examen de nivell alt la pronúncia de "me-u" per m'ho (m'hu),  no seria "acceptada" igual que no s'acceptaria dir aixina (forma usual) per així. Hauríem de tenir present els diversos nivells de la llengua, fóra el dialecte que fóra. Crec que el que cal, en aquest exàmens, és no barrejar el dialecte occidental i l'oriental, referint-se els mots o formes verbals.


----------



## Dymn

Aquesta pronunciació també l'he sentida al Camp de Tarragona, de part de gent gran, i no crec que tingui a veure amb el pronom datiu _me/te/se_, també passa quan _ho _va sol, sempre que es trobi abans del verb. Això diu el DCVB:



> Fon.: la pronúncia d'aquest pronom depèn de la fonètica sintàctica, o sia, de la posició que el mot ocupa dins la frase. 1.o En posició enclítica precedit de forma verbal acabada en consonant o en _u _(com _fer-ho, escolteu-ho_), es pronuncia _o _en els dialectes occidental i valencià, _ó _en el mallorquí i menorquí, _u _en l'oriental i eivissenc.—2.o En posició postvocàlica (com _canta-ho, ell bé ho diu_) es pronuncia w en tots els dialectes.—3.o En posició inicial de frase fonètica (com _ho veurem, ho hem vist_), es diftonga en _heu _(əw en or. i bal., ew o aw en occ. i val.).


----------



## gvergara

Xiscomx said:


> A molt de pobles de Mallorca per a dir _ho _o _lo _diuen _heu: No m'heu puc creure. Heu meu és més vell. _Això duu a sentir: _heu heu fet? _(¿Lo habéis hecho?


Només per saber... A Mallorca existeix l'article _lo_???

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Agró

Amb prou feines.
Del Joan Alcover (Ciutat de Mallorca, 1854-1926) he trobat només dos casos:
*
Desolació *("jo visc sols per plànyer lo que de mi s'és mort.")
*La Balanguera* ("de nostra vida treu lo fil.")

I una particularitat molt local:
*Mallorquí *(Viquipèdia) El mallorquí es caracteritza, com tot el baleàric, per usar l'article salat _es_, _sa_; _es_ (pronunciat _ets_ davant vocal), _ses_, en lloc de: _el_, _la_, _els_, _les_ amb la majoria de noms en els registres informals. Hi ha, però, l'excepció de la vila de Pollença, on els articles masculins són _u_, davant consonant (u nin), _l_ davant vocal (l'ase), en el singular; i _els_ (els ases), en el plural; i els femenins, _la_ (amb la forma elidida _l'_), _les_. Després de la preposició _amb_ s'usa la forma _so_ en el singular davant consonant, i _sos_ en el plural; i *a Pollença, lo i u en la mateixa posició, i los*.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Jo també ho faig de tant en tant. Segons el DCV depén de la posició sintàctica de la paraula. Jo no ho faig exactament aixi, però el DCVB diu:



> Fon.: la pronúncia d'aquest pronom depèn de la fonètica sintàctica, o sia, de la posició que el mot ocupa dins la frase. 1.o En posició enclítica precedit de forma verbal acabada en consonant o en _u _(com _fer-ho, escolteu-ho_), es pronuncia _o _en els dialectes occidental i valencià, _ó _en el mallorquí i menorquí, _u _en l'oriental i eivissenc.—2.o En posició postvocàlica (com _canta-ho, ell bé ho diu_) es pronuncia w en tots els dialectes.—3.o En posició inicial de frase fonètica (com _ho veurem, ho hem vist_), es diftonga en _heu _(əw en or. i bal., ew o aw en occ. i val.).



Però trobo que la majoria fem la 3 com a _hu _i la 2 com a _heu _si va precedida de pronom feble acabat amb e. Potser és l'evolució normal de la llengua, potser ho diu malament al DCVB, o potser és  senzillament vulgarisme per no apostrofar, però no crec que sigui un barbarisme, en qualsevol cas.

PS: Veig que ja ho havien citat, però crec que aporto tanmateix i ho deixo així.


----------



## dalfo

Moltes gracies a tots pels comentaris.

Com a apunt personal, estes coses son les que no entenc de la gramàtica valenciana. ¿Perquè s'ha de prendre com correcte y hem d'adoptar un parlar diferent que a tota llum ve circumscrit del dialecte Barceloní?. M'ho no es diu mes que a comptades ocasions de les àrees del dialecte Tortosí o de transició.

Dit d'una altra manera, al Castellà per exemple, el "seseo" està acceptat com a varietat fonològica, de manera que es correcta. Al Valencià al menys Oral, deuria ser igual. Per contra, crec que es eliminar les senyes valencianes..


----------



## tenienteramires

El pronom feble HO es pot pronunciar de diferents formes depenent de la posició. Davant de consonant sona "heu" o "hu" (heu/hu faig), davant o després de vocal "hu" (hu agafaré, porta-hu), després de consonant "ho" (vull comprar-ho), després dels pronoms febles "me", "te" i "se" sona "heu" (m'heu han dit). 

Al final la pronunciació és com se't faça més natural, i és normatiu. Tin en compte que np és correcte pronunciar-lo sempre amb una o, a banda que sona molt forçat.


----------



## dalfo

Moltes gràcies per l'explicació. Ara sí que ho he entès. Tinc alguns dubtes més, per favor, ¿et puc citar en el futur?.


----------



## tenienteramires

@dalfo I tant!


----------



## Elxenc

tenienteramires said:


> El pronom feble HO es pot pronunciar de diferents formes depenent de la posició. Davant de consonant sona "heu" o "hu" (heu/hu faig), davant o després de vocal "hu" (hu agafaré, porta-hu), després de consonant "ho" (vull comprar-ho), després dels pronoms febles "me", "te" i "se" sona "heu" (m'heu han dit).
> 
> Al final la pronunciació és com se't faça més natural, i és normatiu. Tin en compte que np és correcte pronunciar-lo sempre amb una o, a banda que sona molt forçat.


 

Vols dir, que la pronunciació de "m'ho han dit= mehu/me'u han dit" fora de la ciutat de València i contornada, també és habitual? Jo no l'he sentida i la tenia com una caracteristica del valencià de l' Horta. Darrerament les pel·licules de la tv. A punt estan doblades i aquesta característica (me'u han dit) l'emprem molt,  a voltes la sent fora de lloc, una mica forçada, segons en quina frase


----------



## tenienteramires

Elxenc said:


> Vols dir, que la pronunciació de "m'ho han dit= mehu/me'u han dit" fora de la ciutat de València i contornada, també és habitual? Jo no l'he sentida i la tenia com una caracteristica del valencià de l' Horta. Darrerament les pel·licules de la tv. A punt estan doblades i aquesta característica (me'u han dit) l'emprem molt,  a voltes la sent fora de lloc, una mica forçada, segons en quina frase



Jo soc del Maestrat i ací diem "m'heu", que demés és la pronunciació recomanada. També es pot sentir "m'hu" entre els jóvens, segurament per la influència de la llengua escrita


----------



## Elxenc

tenienteramires said:


> Jo soc del Maestrat i ací diem "m'heu", que demés és la pronunciació recomanada. També es pot sentir "m'hu" entre els jóvens, segurament per la influència de la llengua escrita



Ara estic fet un embolic. Vols dir  que "m'heu" n'és la pronunciació recomanda? Però d'on fas eixir eixe "m'heu" (no meu, ni me'hu)? Ho (HEU?) vas venir de "m'haveu dit... o de m'ho han dit?


----------



## tenienteramires

Elxenc said:


> Ara estic fet un embolic. Vols dir  que "m'heu" n'és la pronunciació recomanda? Però d'on fas eixir eixe "m'heu" (no meu, ni me'hu)? Ho (HEU?) vas venir de "m'haveu dit... o de m'ho han dit?



Vull dir, que la pronunciació recomanada de M'HO i que gastem al Maestrat és "m'heu"


----------



## Doraemon-

A la major part del País Valencià es pronuncia "eu" (davant del verb), llevat d'algunes zones on es pronuncia "u", tot i que jo diria que no hi ha cap regla fixa. En "no ho sé" se sol sentir més "no u sé" que "no eu sé", fins i tot a les zones on predomina la pronunciació "eu" com al cap i casal; depén una mica de si precedeixen o segueixen altres vocals


----------

